# Electronic Dog Fence for Sheep



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess I am bored... but I am about to embark on a pretty weird trial. We have a pretty large lawn with orchard - more than an acre, with pasture land next to it. There are some formal areas, but mostly, just things like Bananas, citrus, cacoa (as in chocolate), cashews, etc. Sheep will eat banana leaves, but not after the stalks get large. 

Anyway, I don't want to mow it, and after doing some research, it seems that ship do okay with the collars like you use on an electronic, radio, fence like for dogs. :grin:

So, I am going to take two or three and train them up with collars (I have five collars coming) and letting them loose to munch the lawn. Can't wait to see what the neighbors think... 

It is going to be a bit of time before the equipment arrives, and I have used these kind of fences for a dog before. I will make sure to report on how it goes.

The sheep will go into an enclosure at night, or perhaps I will just put one of the collars with the German shepherd who would eat any coyote or dog who ventured onto the lawn - but is fine with the sheep.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate to be negative, but don't try this unless you are prepared to lose the sheep. They are not like dogs. I can't imagine they will train well, but even if they do, if a predator does get after them, as soon as they get spooked they will be gone. Long gone. I'm quite willing to be proved wrong on this, but really, I'm feeling kind of bad for your sheep right now....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sheep will eat fruit trees also if they can reach the leaves. Some breeds will eat the bark. I think a sheep can run faster than the collar can zap them. Our neighbors tried to put a greyhound in an underground fence. It didn't work.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I predict a bad ending to this fable,

Keep in mind it's not going to be any protection to your animals if a stray dog comes by


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

My hounds won't stay in an underground fence, so I'm positive my sheep would walk right through.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

VA Shepherd said:


> I hate to be negative, but don't try this unless you are prepared to lose the sheep. They are not like dogs. I can't imagine they will train well, but even if they do, if a predator does get after them, as soon as they get spooked they will be gone. Long gone. I'm quite willing to be proved wrong on this, but really, I'm feeling kind of bad for your sheep right now....


Perhaps I should have explained, we have around 200 sheep and have had them for a few years now. I am not going out to buy sheep to try this with, but probably going to start with some culls, if they die, they die. 

Secondly, my biggest loss is to mountain lions (or pumas if you will). Good luck on a fence that will stop a mountain lion. The only thing that does is work is putting them in an enclosure every night, that is electric, with a guard. These sheep will be put up every night.

Regarding a predator - one will be a big ram who hates dogs, even my dog. When a strange dog enters, he faces the dog and backs it down. It helps that in Costa Rica, stray dogs tend to be about 10 kilos, or less. They tend to lose, badly, to a 100 kilo ram.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> Sheep will eat fruit trees also if they can reach the leaves. Some breeds will eat the bark. I think a sheep can run faster than the collar can zap them. Our neighbors tried to put a greyhound in an underground fence. It didn't work.


Sheep will not touch citrus. They also won't normally eat bark if they are getting enough food and minerals. We have 350 hectares of plantations, and we use sheep to clean between the trees. (that would be nearly 900 acres) They do love vines though, which is a plus for us.

If you have your sheep eating bark, we have found it is because of something missing from their diet. Don't put them among young trees however, since they adore seedlings of certain kind of trees, but they are not fond of bark - at least in our experience.

Besides, in this space, I will put netting around any tree that they get a liking for. The bigger problem with sheep is if you have two many males castrated, they will start beating up the trees as a show of aggression. 

Regarding dogs running through the fence, we had a red tick **** dog that had to be trained, the key is training so they react to the sound and don't learn they can run though. Sheep are very trainable. Ours come when called, etc, etc. You just have to realize that they are herd animals and not assume they do anything that will separate them from the group. You are correct, if they learn they can run through, they will continue. Good luck with running through this, since there is a fence around the property, the problem is they can squeeze through the fence (sheep are excellent at finding any hole in a fence!). Going to be very hard to do while being zapped.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I predict a bad ending to this fable,
> 
> Keep in mind it's not going to be any protection to your animals if a stray dog comes by


Stray dogs get eaten by a German shepherd - who is at least twice as big as any dog I have seen around here. We have a sawmill / furniture factory and he is the guard dog. Coyotes are more of a problem, but not around her, and never during the day. At night, they are in a pen, which is electrified, along with chickens, rabbits, etc. (in the same area). We reforest for wildlife, but it does make it interesting when the wildlife wants to munch on our food. Electric fences make good neighbors, but I don't want on in my lawn...

Thankfully, the German shepherd was raised around our animals or she would be the real problem!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

By the way folks, thanks for all the input. Like I said, this is an experiment with sheep that are destined for the catfish anyway because they are losing their teeth due to age. The grass on the lawn is softer, and they will be near the garden so I can pitch to them some leaves, etc as well, perhaps fattening them up before the slaughter.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a sad inhumane thread...and I am sorry that I read it now.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm trying to imagine how you are going to train them. With a dog don't you typically walk the perimeter on leash? That part could be interesting. Hopefully they are broke to lead? Being a prey animal instead of a predator might have an effect too. When a sheep bolts out of fear he is not going to think about what he is running through. You won't have a physical barrier to help contain him. Have you tried electronet? 
Another option, cheaper, but more work is tying the sheep out. I do this every summer with some sheep and goats. It takes a little bit at first getting them used to being led out to be tied, and tolerating vehicles driving by, but they do get used to it and seem to like it. You have to be around though in case they get tangled, or if something messes with them. 
Another option I have considered but not tried yet is a movable pen on wheels that can be rolled around as it's eaten. 
When the sheep get past the invisible fencing hopefully you have a good sheepdog to bring them back in.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Fowler said:


> This is a sad inhumane thread...and I am sorry that I read it now.


You don't eat mutton? What is the difference between this an electric fence? You think letting older sheep live longer is bad? After all, they will starve trying to eat in a pasture, the grass is too abrasive.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I eat lamb and have no problem with animals being used for food as long as they're treated humanely. Probably the "inhumane" part of the thread reffered to was the cavalier attitude of "if they die they die" part. And if they're doing so poorly why not send them to slaughter now? Or shoot them? 


I'm not sure why people use electric collars meant for dogs on sheep or goats...same with bark collars. With the money spent on 5 collars you could have bought several roles of electric netting from Premier. JMO.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

wendle said:


> I'm trying to imagine how you are going to train them. With a dog don't you typically walk the perimeter on leash? That part could be interesting. Hopefully they are broke to lead? Being a prey animal instead of a predator might have an effect too. When a sheep bolts out of fear he is not going to think about what he is running through. You won't have a physical barrier to help contain him. Have you tried electronet?
> Another option, cheaper, but more work is tying the sheep out. I do this every summer with some sheep and goats. It takes a little bit at first getting them used to being led out to be tied, and tolerating vehicles driving by, but they do get used to it and seem to like it. You have to be around though in case they get tangled, or if something messes with them.
> Another option I have considered but not tried yet is a movable pen on wheels that can be rolled around as it's eaten.
> When the sheep get past the invisible fencing hopefully you have a good sheepdog to bring them back in.



There is a physical barrier, and I have plenty more. Perhaps the best idea is to put the fencing first within sheep-proof fencing (is there such a thing - really?) so that as they can't run through and they train themselves, get too near the fence, you get a sound, get closer, you get a jolt. In a way, it is more humane than an electric fence, which you figure out where it is because you touch it, especially sense I have noticed more than a few sheep that seem not to see very well. Heck, I know the fence is there, but I still manage to touch one ever so often. 

By the way, a sight to behold when you think you have a good fence is seeing a mountain lion jump over it, grab a 25 kilo lamb, and jump back over. :run: Coyotes and mountain lions laugh at electric fences, till you tie bacon on it... just think about it and you will get it. :hysterical:


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> I eat lamb and have no problem with animals being used for food as long as they're treated humanely. Probably the "inhumane" part of the thread reffered to was the cavalier attitude of "if they die they die" part. And if they're doing so poorly why not send them to slaughter now? Or shoot them?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why people use electric collars meant for dogs on sheep or goats...same with bark collars. With the money spent on 5 collars you could have bought several roles of electric netting from Premier. JMO.


This is for my lawn, not for the fields, the fields have plenty of fencing. Pardon me if I decide I don't want electric fence on my lawn. 

At one point I had more than 300 sheep, and here in the tropics, the grasses are abrasive, so you figure that they only live about six years before their teeth start to wear out. So, do the math, 300 / 6 = 50 sheep per year will die, at least. So, I had 1 sheep a week I had to kill or would die of malnutrition, or disease. This allows them to live a little longer, if it works, but if they die, well lots of sheep die of all sort of reasons. I run experiments all the time on the older sheep, it is how I learn. The suffer no more than if they were to die of natural causes and usually do better. 

And I already checked with experts on invisible fences to see if anyone has already done this. The answer was yes, and sheep are easier to train than dogs - or most dogs.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if the experts say it works, it must work! :hysterical:

Hope it works for you!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Well if the experts say it works, it must work! :hysterical:
> 
> Hope it works for you!


Give you 50 / 50 chance of it working, if not, they go back to the flock and I use it for the guard dogs. But if it does work, there will be nearly an acre and a half I won't have to mow anymore. So, worth the trouble.

But I will report if it does in case someone else wants to know, which was my intention, and also to see if anyone here had actually tried it.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

To put this back on track.

crtreedude are you going to use the type of fence where they can only go so far away from the box in the center or will you use an underground wire type "invisible" fence?

It seems to me the type where you have a central box and the sheep can't go more than say 100ft from it might be a good idea as a trial. That way it would be like a movable pen instead of burying all the wire underground.

You might try a training shock collar on the sheep first just to see how they would respond to the shock. As some have said they might just run through and keep going. Which I would think if they get scared that might be the case. 

Take video.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be sure to shave the neck areas of the sheep or they won't be able to feel the shock. Also, I don't think I'd try this simply because the sheep, hopefully, will be confined but predators will be able to come and go freely. Except for your dog guarding them. Will your dog keep cougars away too? She must be on duty 24/7?

I know the instructions that come with the collars say not to leave them on your dogs more than 12 hours at a time because they can cause pressure sores on the skin. Also, how are you going to get them off the sheep when the batteries die and need to be recharged? I guess you'll do it at night when the sheep are in their pen?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

crtreedude said:


> You don't eat mutton? What is the difference between this an electric fence? You think letting older sheep live longer is bad? After all, they will starve trying to eat in a pasture, the grass is too abrasive.



First of all yes I eat mutton,
Second I dont have electric fences.
Third I would NEVER place shock collars on a sheep or a dog.
Forth as Katie stated your cavalier attitude of "if they die they die" leads me to believe along with placing shock collars on sheep is that you have no compassion for your livestock as long as they make you money and place food in the freezer there just stupid animals RIGHT!?!?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Why would an underground fence stop a mountain lion? I don't even get the point of this thread. You asked for opinions. Every experienced sheep owner thinks its not a good idea, so you argue every point that "yes, it will". If you already decided it will work, why post? Just do it and then brag about how great it works. Honestly, when your sheep get a shock, they're going to run STRAIGHT AHEAD as fast as they can, right through your "fence". .


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Give it a try, this should be interesting. As a word of encouragement we used to milk Holsteins and would rotationally graze pasture. When we dropped the gate wire to move the cows onto the new pasture they were quite reluctant to go through the gap even though the single wire was removed. 

They remembered that the electric wire was there and even though they could not see they weren't going to let me trick them and get shocked. 

Good luck!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

I am going to have to assume people are just reading the last post, let's try again, there is a PHYSICAL fence around this area. They will be trained where there is a PHYSICAL sheep fence.

Mountain lions don't come into our personal lawn - they are inside other areas. We have five different locations, nearly 900 acres in total.

And yes, I consider sheep just sheep, not pets. Hard for me to get personally attached to 300 sheep... The are walking lawn mowers in the plantations, nothing more. Sorry if people find that offensive. 

As I said at the very beginning, I am going to try this. That implies I know well it might not work. But honestly, if you tell me things that I know from my own experience isn't a problem, you want me to say nothing? And who knows, it just might work.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Fowler said:


> First of all yes I eat mutton,
> Second I dont have electric fences.
> Third I would NEVER place shock collars on a sheep or a dog.
> Forth as Katie stated your cavalier attitude of "if they die they die" leads me to believe along with placing shock collars on sheep is that you have no compassion for your livestock as long as they make you money and place food in the freezer there just stupid animals RIGHT!?!?


You are wrong, sorry you felt the need to judge me. I fire workers in a heartbeat who mistreat animals. But that doesn't mean I weep when an animal dies, either. Yes, I am pretty hardened after having to deal with 50 dead sheep a year from old age, and horses and cattle, and...

Things die whether you want them to or not.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

ONG2 said:


> Give it a try, this should be interesting. As a word of encouragement we used to milk Holsteins and would rotationally graze pasture. When we dropped the gate wire to move the cows onto the new pasture they were quite reluctant to go through the gap even though the single wire was removed.
> 
> They remembered that the electric wire was there and even though they could not see they weren't going to let me trick them and get shocked.
> 
> Good luck!


This is a good point. Once conditioned, they are less likely to pass, the advantage of the electronic fence is they see nothing, so when you turn it off, they don't have the sound warning, so perhaps they will go ahead and go through. The question is, can they stop relating to a visual barrier (which I haven't seen sheep particularly care about, honestly) and start relating to a sound barrier as a warning?


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

houndlover said:


> Why would an underground fence stop a mountain lion? I don't even get the point of this thread. You asked for opinions. Every experienced sheep owner thinks its not a good idea, so you argue every point that "yes, it will". If you already decided it will work, why post? Just do it and then brag about how great it works. Honestly, when your sheep get a shock, they're going to run STRAIGHT AHEAD as fast as they can, right through your "fence". .


And please, read what I have said, there is a PHYSICAL barrier. How are they going to run STRAIGHT AHEAD through that? They can generally find a hole, eventually but that isn't if they get shocked.

And the key to using these fences so to introduce them to the sound, and get them accustomed to the sound so they don't get shocked. The reason these fences normally don't work is someone puts up the fence, puts the poor dog in it, without training, and then complains it doesn't work. :grit:


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Every new contraption we've come up with for our livestock to make working them more efficient, easier, etc has all gone through trial and error. I see no different in putting this tactic to trial than when someone first electrified the fence. Can you imagine the person who first told his neighbors he would hook electricity to his fence to keep his livestock in? I bet they laughed him out of town or belittled him for animal cruelty. 

I still think the central point box type invisible fence would be the most useful for lawnmowers. IMHO


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

JJFarmer said:


> Every new contraption we've come up with for our livestock to make working them more efficient, easier, etc has all gone through trial and error. I see no different in putting this tactic to trial than when someone first electrified the fence. Can you imagine the person who first told his neighbors he would hook electricity to his fence to keep his livestock in? I bet they laughed him out of town or belittled him for animal cruelty.
> 
> I still think the central point box type invisible fence would be the most useful for lawnmowers. IMHO


Barbed wire for cattle was ridiculed when first introduced many, many years ago. I once read the story about it. They actually had to prove it to just about everyone. Really it makes no sense that it works, because I assure you, a bull can just walk through a barbed wire fence.

And interesting enough, water buffalos (which we have a few in Costa Rica) just ignore barbed wire fence down here. Of course, their idea of fencing down here is pretty wimpy in truth.

I do like the central point box, but I have already bought one suitable for 5 acres, with 5 collars, for 128 dollars. Very cheap, worth a test.

By the way, these are hair sheep, not wool, no need to shave. Think a short hair dog and you are about right.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a video of a clicker trained sheep, just to show they can learn quite a bit more than you would think

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NKK53dInzw&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am going to have to assume people are *just reading the last post*,


You'd be assuming incorrectly.

8 out of 10 replies have said they think it's a bad idea, and five of those were before your second post.

Trying to justify or rationalize it isn't going to change anyone's mind


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is another link about sheep grazing vinyards you might find interesting. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/04/green_wineries_experiment_with.html


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You'd be assuming incorrectly.
> 
> 8 out of 10 replies have said they think it's a bad idea, and five of those were before your second post.
> 
> Trying to justify or rationalize it isn't going to change anyone's mind


I don't have to justify or rationalize anything I am doing, nor do I really care if everyone disagrees. My sheep, my money, my time. 

My comment is how often people didn't read enough to know that this will be within an physical enclosure. 

But answering people's objections seems to be a legitimate dialog, perhaps that isn't the purpose? Am I supposed to seek the approval of others before I try something? I was curious what people might think and to see if anyone had actually tried this. Lots of opinions, which are fine, but no practical experience with this. Seems worth a trial then. Most of the success I have had was doing what others thought WOULDN'T work. I tend to like to see for myself if no one has done it, instead of taking people's opinions as truth.

I have had a large flock for years - it isn't like I am going out to buy some sheep to try this. My highest number of sheep was 342 about 2 years ago, now I am down to slightly less than 200. I think I first started with sheep 5 years ago with a small group of 20.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

wendle said:


> Here is another link about sheep grazing vinyards you might find interesting.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/04/green_wineries_experiment_with.html


Thanks, very interesting. We have had very good result with sheep as lawn mowers between the trees we have planted. We have planted 154,000+ trees. One worker can keep cleaned roughly 10,000 trees. 100 sheep do the work of 1 worker. When used this way, the mortality is a bit higher than if kept in close quarters, especially for lambs. But, there isn't really much of a market for lamb here in Costa Rica and what is here is very picky, so we don't bother.

Feeding the Pumas is something I do because we are about reforestation, and it is either than, or the pumas will attack the horses. A neighbor lost a mare just a few months ago. Seems a good thing to do with the older sheep who are past their time. I just keep the older sheep in a separate flock near where the puma(s) live. Every few weeks, one will turn up missing, so far, the worst of the lot.

Sheep are excellent at removing vines, so I can understand them not allowing the sheep in the vineyards when there is new growth. Vines in a plantation are a huge problem, but sheep love the vines, and will continue munching on them until they are dead. 

We also have a legume called dormilona (if I spelled it right), lots of spines, cattle won't touch it. Sheep adore it. It has lots of protein too. I have actually thought of renting out sheep to clearn dormilona from the fields of local farmers because after sheep have grazed for a while in a field, the field is much, much nicer for cattle - or so is my experience. I have local farmers who buy from me sheep at times just for this purpose.

If the system works, they could easily use sheep to clean their fields, without having to fence in all of it with sheep proof fencing, which is pretty expensive when you have a couple hundred acres to deal with.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Another thought, I wonder how long it will take for sheep to learn the perimeter. 
Is the system you are using something somewhat easy to move? 
Yes more questions/thoughts. If the system is a wire that shocks the sheep via collar when they come near, how close do they have to be, and is there any way to cover the wire with something like a caution tape, plastic coating, or something to make it highly visible. This way maybe the sheep could see instead of having to learn a particular invisible line on the ground. I'm thinking it would be pretty cool to be able to lay out something that resembles an extension cord that the sheep wouldn't cross. I often graze my sheep in unfenced areas with the electronet, or by keeping them contained with dogs. 
I would be interested to see the results of your experiment.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Wendle

It should just be a few days to learn the perimeter, since the wire can be buried, it is customary during training to put up little flags (included) so there is a visual clue. The signal wire is cheap so all you have to do is move the transmitter. The transmitter uses very little power, since it is only a radio, probably could cobble together a battery power supply - most systems would run off battery directly (you will see a lot of equipment like this is 9 V, DC and uses a power supply that plugs into a small jack)

I will definitely report on what I find - and perhaps some pictures of me chasing after sheep... In all honesty, we have some dogs who do a very good job with sheep, and we usually use horses to collect sheep, the sheep know they can't outrun the horse and dogs, so they don't even bother.

One of my hopes is this will work just the way you are saying. Time will tell.


----------



## rmswmo (Dec 12, 2015)

How well did this turn out ? 

Has anyone found a way to run the signal for an invisible fence over electric fence wire ? I have 10+ miles of electric fence, have the rare animal that I have to cull as they learn that they can quickly scoot under 2 wire (8,000v NZ charger) fence. I wondered if a dog shock collar on them, that would trigger the sound if they get close, or shock if AT the fence would work... if there is some way to inject the invisible fence signal over my regular electric fence.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

You should know that
1. Sheep are stupid, unlike dogs they are not really very trainable unless you have aspirations of training them to mob you for food.
2. Wool is a great insulator...they're not likely to feel that zap much.
3. Electric fences usually work by giving the zap in the nose (the first thing to come in contact with the wire). If they get zapped behind the head, they like to run Forward through the fence.
4. I hope you bought some collars for the coyotes too.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, lots of negativity on this thread. I would guess you have hair sheep in CR, maybe St Croix crosses. I have found sheep to be highly trainable. They learn a routine easily. I think it would work unless this sheep were pressured against it and then they'd blow through it. They might figure out they could blow through it too. I could see it working with the right sheep. You wouldn't want one to flighty or too heavy. I have thought about a shock collar for a ram I have who is overly familiar. His mama was like that as is is twin sister. I don't own them and only a part owner of this ram who is coming 1 yr. his first lambs will be born in a month. How good they are has much to do with his life span. How his behavior progresses this year will be his making or undoing.


----------



## rmswmo (Dec 12, 2015)

I have hair sheep: I have found them to be very trainable to respect 2 wire electric fences... with the RARE exception. It is the RARE exception that I am wondering if this one could be re-trained with a shock collar / signal embedded in the / over the electric fence such that they get within a few feet, they get the warning beep, and if get closer get the shock. I have had great results training initially new animals (would never put a new animal not trained out in pasture ! Put them in a training pen, cattle panels with hot wire on the inside.. with in one corner a small section fenced off with THREE strands of heavy guage electric wire ON TENSION springs.. and put some nice alfalfa hay..... The rare exceptions that I have problems with have been lambs born on the farm. One every couple years ? I normally just cull them. My sheep are not pets, but they get fresh pasture every few days, have access to a well bedded barn in the winter (and still have access to fresh pasture, good pasture, lots of legumes and brome/orchard gress with very limited fescue), and are very well taken care of until slaughter.


----------



## rmswmo (Dec 12, 2015)

ps. I had wool sheep for several decades - they trained well too.


----------



## Treezie3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Man I read through all those unhelpful replies just to get zero actual answers. 

Crtreedude check this out http://www.gizmag.com/go/7496/

I'm trying the underground fence or shock collar this year with sheep. I've heard you just have to keep their necks sheared. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Hope someone out there has success and shares their experience!


----------



## sharnz (Mar 30, 2020)

crtreedude

Did you ever get around to trying this and if so how did you get on? There's a company in Norway called No Fence that makes solar powered ones specifically for sheep now however they don't ship to New Zealand so your theory seems sound  Wanting to try myself as we have a large semi rural block that's impracticable to fence but a nightmare to maintain without stock grazing.


----------



## sharnz (Mar 30, 2020)

Treezie3 said:


> Man I read through all those unhelpful replies just to get zero actual answers.
> 
> Crtreedude check this out http://www.gizmag.com/go/7496/
> 
> ...


Did you ever get around to trying this out and if so did it work? Fingers crossed


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sharnz said:


> crtreedude
> 
> Did you ever get around to trying this and if so how did you get on?


He hasn't been here in at least 4 years.



sharnz said:


> Wanting to try myself as we have a large semi rural block that's impracticable to fence but a nightmare to maintain without stock grazing.


Even if it would work (which it likely won't), there would be nothing to keep predators out.
Those types of "fences" are for dogs in small areas, not livestock.


----------



## sharnz (Mar 30, 2020)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He hasn't been here in at least 4 years.
> 
> Yes, I can read dates hence why I asked if he ever got around to trying it...
> 
> ...


There's a company in Norway called "No Fence" that does them for sheep, goats and cattle and they work great, they just don't ship to New Zealand. There are no predators in New Zealand so that's not a concern. In-Ground fences are designed for large dogs too and can cover hundreds of acres. What's up with all the negativity mate?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sharnz said:


> There are no predators in New Zealand so that's not a concern. In-Ground fences are designed for large dogs too and can cover hundreds of acres.


Things are far different here.
We have lots of predators and little need to fence huge areas with "invisible fences.

I've never heard of one for dogs meant to cover "hundreds of acres", and it doesn't seem cost effective for livestock considering each animal needs a collar.



> Yes, I can read dates hence why I asked if he ever got around to trying it...


He hasn't been on the site at all in about 4 years.
I don't think you're likely to get an answer.


----------

